# Trail Blazers draft workout thread



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Here's an update on who is working out at the Trail Blazer practice facility tomorrow:


The players working out are listed below:

Jawad Williams, North Carolina

Eddie Basden , Charlotte

Keith Langford , Kansas

Hakim Warrick , Syracuse


http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Hold_Another_Dra-141779-41.html


Maybe we can just continue to use this thread for all future draft work outs.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting...Hakim Warick, Slated in the late teens early twenties at this point, Maybe Portland is really interested in grabbing that pick from Memphis. 

I like the potential of what Hakim could do as a backup at the 4 for Portland, which he is, though skinny. Him running with Telfair and the other young guys would be nice.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Interesting...Hakim Warick, Slated in the late teens early twenties at this point, Maybe Portland is really interested in grabbing that pick from Memphis.
> 
> I like the potential of what Hakim could do as a backup at the 4 for Portland, which he is, though skinny. Him running with Telfair and the other young guys would be nice.




Actually Schilly I've read a couple of times that Hakim is more like the nightmare than the dream. An article out of NY said the Knicks weren't sure what else he could do besides run and jump. He is falling extremely fast, and might be available in the 2nd round.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

LOL...no MM I have read the exact opposite, that Warrick could likely climb into the lottery and maybe into the top 10.

NY said he was so-so in his workout, but I am more inclined to believe that they liked him and wre trying to downplay him....


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Basden interests me as a second round pick. He seems to be a very good defenser with a touch of offense. Could be a very good role player when we finally dump DA.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

He does look interesting, Blazer Prophet, over 3 steals a game and 8.4 rebounds a game is amazing for a guard!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> LOL...no MM I have read the exact opposite, that Warrick could likely climb into the lottery and maybe into the top 10.
> 
> NY said he was so-so in his workout, but I am more inclined to believe that they liked him and wre trying to downplay him....


I've also read a few reports that Warrick might jump into the lottery.

Here's one from C.Ford:


> Hakim Warrick is ranked too low
> We have Hakim Warrick currently ranked as the 18th-best prospect in the draft. However, a number of NBA scouts and GMs said on Wednesday and Thursday that they believed Warrick could go as high as No. 5 and would be in the late lottery at worst.
> That's somewhat at odds with what scouts have been telling us throughout the year. For the past two years, most scouts have seen Warrick as a long, skinny, athletic tweener with decent offensive skills. That Warrick, despite his length and jumping ability, isn't a shot blocker has hurt his stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

hey, i just thought of something, where the hell has natebishop (sorry about the spelling?) been? shouldnpt he have some insight into all this draft workout biz?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I read that too B&B...how about this comment



> We have Hakim Warrick currently ranked as the 18th-best prospect in the draft. However, a number of NBA scouts and GMs said on Wednesday and Thursday that they believed Warrick *could go as high as No. 5 * and would be in the late lottery at worst.
> That's somewhat at odds with what scouts have been telling us throughout the year. For the past two years, most scouts have seen Warrick as a long, skinny, athletic tweener with decent offensive skills. That Warrick, despite his length and jumping ability, isn't a shot blocker has hurt his stock.



Who is lilkely to be picking at #5 again?

I don't think POR would take Warrick with the 5th pick, unless they saw him asa PF type...perhaps....

However, it does make me wonder if there isn't something else in play here..>Warrick is definitely not a 2nd rouind pick, more than likely a mid 1st, probably 10-16 range I would guess...So why Would POR bring him in then? 

Simien could fall to the 2nd, but I think that is unlikely...I think he is a late 1st round pick, Gomes could possibly be as well....

Is POR looking at acquiring another pick? I'd be happy if they did. Nash made a strange comment about POR possibly acquiring a pick then backtracked a bit. 

Or is POR looking to trade down? This could be a possibility as well.

It will be interesting to see what types of players POR brings in for workouts.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> Is POR looking at acquiring another pick? I'd be happy if they did. Nash made a strange comment about POR possibly acquiring a pick then backtracked a bit.


I noticed that too from yesterday's press conference. Word from Peter V. is that Memphis is looking to sell its 19th pick, and judging by the promise of what we got with the pick we purchased last year, I doubt Nash/Patterson would have a hard time convincing Paul to fork over some $$$ to get another prospect.

If Warrick can develop a solid jump shot, he could be an effective player, like T.Prince.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Canzano about Jawad Williams:

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...x.ssf?/base/sports/111658295424950.xml&coll=7


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I hope we can get that #19 pick and then use it to draft Rudy Fernandez, that would be ideal...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I noticed that too from yesterday's press conference. Word from Peter V. is that Memphis is looking to sell its 19th pick, and judging by the promise of what we got with the pick we purchased last year, I doubt Nash/Patterson would have a hard time convincing Paul to fork over some $$$ to get another prospect.
> 
> If Warrick can develop a solid jump shot, he could be an effective player, like T.Prince.


I bet, if they get the 2nd pick in the 1st round, they'd trade that one. I dont think they'd just trade for a pick, just for another SG that might not be worth it.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Over the last few years we have seen a few times where teams traded their 1st round pick for a 2nd round pick...due to the fact they feel they could get the player they wanted in the 2nd round and not have to pay them as much money. If that is the case (Much like when Phoenix grabbed Barbosa), then we should deal 2nd rounders or cash for 1st rounders whenever possible. Especially if a player of interest is there. Seeing as how Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels, Manu Ginobili and others have slipped to late 1st or 2nd round over the last few years, it is obvious to me that some talent is slipping through the cracks and should be snapped up with cheap late round picks when you get the chance.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> The Blazers will hold pre-draft workouts this week in Tualatin featuring guards Salim Stoudamire (Arizona) and Aaron Miles (Kansas). Stoudamire, the cousin of Blazers guard Damon Stoudamire, played high school basketball at Lincoln and Lake Oswego. Miles played at Jefferson.


No, not Salim!

Link


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Players working out tomorrow:

Chris Thomas Notre Dame 
Luther Head Illinois 
Salim Stoudamire Arizona 
Aaron Miles Kansas


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

better start working bogut paul williams green and deron williams


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks like they got the date mixed up.



Trail Blazers Hold Draft Workout

June 1, 2005 
The Portland Trail Blazers will be holding a draft workout today, Tuesday, June 1st at the Blazers Practice Facility. 

Daniel Ewing, Duke
Travis Diener, Marquette

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Hold_Another_Dra-141779-41.html


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I just learned, from good authority, that Sun MingMing will be coming into Portland on June 17, for his visit/tryout with Portland!



for those who are wondering who my "source" is...I emailed John Nash about it.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

From C.Ford:



> The Chicago pre-draft camp doesn't start until tonight, so I took the chance to go back into Tim Grover's gym to catch Hakim Warrick's workout.
> Warrick worked out for the Knicks, Hornets, Blazers, Clippers, Lakers, Raptors and Bobcats.
> 
> The reviews have been mixed. Teams love the athleticism and pedigree, but he plays so effortlessly that it often looks like he's coasting. He worked out vigerously for an hour alongside the 76ers' Andre Iguodala on Tuesday -- and barely broke a sweat. Despite the appearance, Grover says Warrick's one of the hardest workers in the gym.
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/insider/magazine/magBlog?id=2039748


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...sports/1118743039287040.xml&coll=7&thispage=2



> On Thursday, the Blazers will hold workouts for Seattle prep guard Martell Webster, North Carolina guard Rashad McCants and Washington guard Nate Robinson. They wanted to have Green included in those workouts, but his agent has informed the Blazers that he will only work out by himself.
> 
> Illinois point guard Deron Williams and Wake Forest point guard Chris Paul also have made the same request to work out only by themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...sports/1118743039287040.xml&coll=7&thispage=2


Props to Nash for speaking his mind on this one. Things seem to be getting a bit crazy with the amount of power the upper tier prospects have been given in the pre-draft process.

Everyone is so afraid of their stock dropping and I understand that, but I agree with Nash that it is definitely a sign of weakness. If they're afraid that they won't be able to hang with other NBA prospects, then they're sending a bad message to GM's because if drafted, they're going to be thrown into much tougher competition.

You want a guy like Telfair who is confident and will take on anybody.

If players honestly doesn't think they can hang with the other prospects and just hope to lie their way into a top pick, that's dishonest and weak. If they feels that they can hang, then they should man up and not let their scared little agents make them look like babies.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I was really sold on Green until I read that. I think it is a dissapointing trend in the NBA when these prospects refuse to workout against competition. As an owner/GM I would ask the NBA to change the system to force players to workout and showcase their skills. It would only decrease the number of busts that the league has. I like the heart that many bubble players have that go in and will work against anyone to prove themselves. If Green is worthy of the #3 pick he shouldn't hesitate to show the world. Maybe shopping it out and getting the #5 or even #7 and multiple picks wouldn't be as bad as I first thought. Webster is starting to look better and better in my books.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...sports/1118743039287040.xml&coll=7&thispage=2


Very good info. I stole your post and put it in the Draft Forum as well. This could have major repercussions on the Draft


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

cpt.napalm said:


> I was really sold on Green until I read that. I think it is a dissapointing trend in the NBA when these prospects refuse to workout against competition. As an owner/GM I would ask the NBA to change the system to force players to workout and showcase their skills. It would only decrease the number of busts that the league has. I like the heart that many bubble players have that go in and will work against anyone to prove themselves. If Green is worthy of the #3 pick he shouldn't hesitate to show the world.


While I agree for the most part, I don't think this should be held against Green. Like it or not this is the norm anymore, and we should blame the agents not the prospects. Yes, Green could tell his agent he's going to do it anyways, but people hire agents specifically to help them make decisions like this so I don't see why he would just ignore it. I agree with Nash however that it's a dumb trend.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Hold_Another_Dra-141779-41.html


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone hear anything about the workouts yesterday?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Hold_Another_Dra-141779-41.html



> The Portland Trail Blazers will be holding draft workouts on Friday, June 17 and Saturday, June 18 at the team's Practice Facility.
> 
> The players who will work out are listed below:
> June 17:
> ...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gigli is an interesting player....he could play backup to Zach..


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

A friend who works at a local radio station said that A.Wright is working out for the Trail Blazers today.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

That was confirmed on COurtside last night and it was said he had a pretty solid workout, though the reviews weren't quite as glowing as Martells. Age could be a factor.

Also it was said on courtside that Martell measured a 38" vertical leap at the tryout...7.5" higher than his leap at the Chicago camp.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Schilly said:


> That was confirmed on COurtside last night and it was said he had a pretty solid workout, though the reviews weren't quite as glowing as Martells. Age could be a factor.
> 
> Also it was said on courtside that Martell measured a 38" vertical leap at the tryout...7.5" higher than his leap at the Chicago camp.


Wow, this is big news. If true, along with his standing reach, he would be actually above Green. Along with his more polished game and younger age, Webster really might be the guy for Portland.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Hold_Another_Dra-141779-41.html




> The Portland Trail Blazers will be holding draft workouts on Wednesday, June 22nd and Friday, June 24 at the Trail Blazers Practice Facility in Tualatin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

im really excited to see how these workouts go


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

how did the workouts go today?!?!?!anyone hear anything???


----------



## Moydmon (May 30, 2005)

On KGW TV they showed Green all lathered up and interviewed him.He said he decided to work out with others players because they had other players there and he had respect for Mr. John Nash.They said the team took him to dinner.

:clap: :clap:


----------

